# What are those things called again?



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I would like to sell on e-bay the metal trays you use to fill and seal the pre made chocolate truffle shells with, I cant for the life of me remember what they are called.
Thanks. 

They are about 12x18 with holes in the top you place over the pre made shells so you can just pour your filling on and it keeps the filling from going all over the outside of the shells, the other one is used to make a seal on the truffles so you just have to spread the chocolate over the tops and remove the tray.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

95 views and no reply??


----------



## chris.lawrence (Oct 19, 2009)

you mean truffle moulds?


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd reply but you've stumped me too, Rat! I can't think of the name of them for the life of me.

I might, however, be interested in buying them from you. Could you please send me a pm with more info about them and how much money you'd like for them?

Thanks.


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

Metal filling trays and metal sealing trays.
See here:
http:///www.auiswisscatalogue.com/2_CHOCOLATEEQUIP.html


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Chefelle is this what you are referring to?
https://www.auiswisscatalogue.com/00...LATEEQUIP.html

Rat, not sure I'm following you. Do you want to manufacture and sell them on E-Bay or sell the ones you have?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Bingo those`are the ones. i want to e-bay them but do not know what or how to describe them. I have both the filling and sealing ones.


----------

